# 1935 Elgin Gull



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 24, 2014)

Here is a rare bird. Original untouched since forever.


----------



## 41rollfast (Jul 24, 2014)

Wow!! Very cool. Love that frame.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 24, 2014)

Oh my god, I didn't know such a bike existed! I'm in love!


----------



## jpromo (Jul 24, 2014)

Nothing better than seeing something you've never seen..

Supremely cool. What's the story?


----------



## mike j (Jul 24, 2014)

All of the above!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 24, 2014)

Ummmm, You may really have something there.  Scroll down till you come to it http://www.nbhaa.com/indexoakland.html


----------



## larock65 (Jul 24, 2014)

*Elgin Gull*

Joe great find for sure! That has to be up there in the rarest of rare bikes!


----------



## Monark52 (Jul 24, 2014)

Jackpot! Wow that's nice.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 24, 2014)

Phenomenal!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 24, 2014)

Thank you for the kind complements.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 25, 2014)

*Crazy cool!*

Thanks for bringing the Gull by tonight.  It was just too cool of you to let me jump such a rare bike of the roof of the house and into the pool!  Just kidding everyone....my offer still stands...a six pack of bud lite and $20 if you ever want to get rid of that thing.

Thanks again,
Chris


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 25, 2014)

*Wow! What a bike...*

Probably the first time I've seen a gull except for in books. Incredible bike and an excellent find. So rare. Please keep us posted on its progress. Rob.


----------



## JOEL (Jul 25, 2014)

I have only ever seen two, one is at the New Bremen museum. Interesting frame construction. Anyone know who manufactured this?


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 25, 2014)

Westfield Manufacturing made these. Somebody told me that its not worth much at all and not very rare and that it is missing a bunch of parts. The only things I see that are missing is the stem and bars. If anyone here can find me these missing parts I would love to buy them. Also if you leave me a pm please do not insult my Elgin. This is not a for sale thread. I joined The Cabe so I can share my bikes with you all. Thank you


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 25, 2014)

*thanks*

Thanks for joining and for sharing. Welcome. Love that bike. What else do have to share?


----------



## stoney (Jul 25, 2014)

Beautiful bike, I have never seen one. I love Moto balloons. That one is on the top of the list. Are you going to clean it up a little or leave it? Very nice find. Congrats.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 25, 2014)

Nice clean bike with clean lines....


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jul 25, 2014)

Really nice bike that I've never seen before thanxs for sharing!


----------



## rockabillyjay (Jul 25, 2014)

BMX guy bringing the HEAT! Great bike..thanks for sharing it here..let the lowball PMs begin!


----------



## bike (Jul 25, 2014)

*I would think long and hard*

before polising or changing anything even if it looks wrong the bike is so rare and that condtion is just crazy
dont do anything you cant undo

Great bike!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 25, 2014)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Westfield Manufacturing made these. Somebody told me that its not worth much at all and not very rare and that it is missing a bunch of parts. The only things I see that are missing is the stem and bars. If anyone here can find me these missing parts I would love to buy them. Also if you leave me a pm please do not insult my Elgin. This is not a for sale thread. I joined The Cabe so I can share my bikes with you all. Thank you




Hey Joe,
thanks for sharing the Gull, a truly exceptional example.
you'll have to excuse some of the guys here, there's a contingency who assumes everyone is new and doesn't know what they have, and try to take advantage. sadly sometimes it works.
don't let these clowns get to you, most of the guys here are a decent lot.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 25, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> Ummmm, You may really have something there.  Scroll down till you come to it http://www.nbhaa.com/indexoakland.html




Holy crap! Just read the history on that bike.. Is this the second bike known to exist or is it a third one that came out of the woodwork? Now we can all talk about the value, right? lol


----------



## dave the wave (Jul 25, 2014)

*Thank you for sharing.it is rare*

Very rare indeed.just leave as is. Be careful riding that frame will break with ease because it is aluminum.best just to leave alone and hang it up on a wall and enjoy a rare find.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 25, 2014)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Westfield Manufacturing made these. Somebody told me that its not worth much at all and not very rare and that it is missing a bunch of parts. The only things I see that are missing is the stem and bars. If anyone here can find me these missing parts I would love to buy them. Also if you leave me a pm please do not insult my Elgin. This is not a for sale thread. I joined The Cabe so I can share my bikes with you all. Thank you




Thanks for sharing Joe. An awesome bike that I have only seen a picture of one other. Who ever told you that it wasn't worth much etc.. is a dumb a$$. Thanks for sharing such a rare bike and I look forward to seeing what other gems you have. Have you started a photo gallery yet here? Welcome to the CABE. V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 25, 2014)

*no Gulls*

all I have is a photo of this Silverking...


----------



## old hotrod (Jul 25, 2014)

Very cool find Joe, I thought I would never see, like the Gull was some fictitious beast and now here it is locally...


----------



## moparrecyclers (Jul 26, 2014)

*The best of both worlds*

This brings the best of both worlds together for me.
Aluminum and motorbike frames.
Truly an awesome bike. Congradulations


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 28, 2014)

*Elgin*

Well it has been a crazy week replying to PMs and also researching all about this bike. I have found that the stem and bars were not made of aluminum. They used a Torrington stem and Cross brace bars (as per the sales add) I also found out that not all seats were red when these were made. I located a genuine stem and bars. I am going to use some reproduction grips for now until I can find some originals. Everybody wants to know the value of this bike. I honestly have no clue what she is worth. What can we compare this beautiful bike to? It' not spacy like twin bar  and it's not graceful like a Blue Bird. But it is extremely rare and in original un-restored condition, that says a lot about a pre-war aluminum bike. I bought a steel Elgin moto-bike yesterday and all the parts to make a Elgin Gull I can ride. I am getting the frame plated in aluminum. I will post progress pics soon.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 28, 2014)

so, I guess the next logical question is... are we going to see it at the Cyclone Coaster ride this weekend?


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 28, 2014)

*Gull*

I would love to bring it but I won't be able to ride it. I will bring another bike to ride. If I crack the Gull I would be sad.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 29, 2014)

The sears cat I just checked shows handlebars, seatpost, mudguards in aluminum


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 29, 2014)

Double post


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 29, 2014)

*Gull*

Wow! Cool! There must be another add, can you post it here? That would be great to see.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 29, 2014)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Wow! Cool! There must be another add, can you post it here? That would be great to see.




Cert, mañana


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 29, 2014)

*Thank you!*

Much appreciated! have a good night.


----------



## stoney (Jul 29, 2014)

moparrecyclers said:


> This brings the best of both worlds together for me.
> Aluminum and motorbike frames.
> Truly an awesome bike. Congradulations




I agree completely. I love old aluminum with a little age to it. I don't care what the item item is. I also love moto ballooners.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## rollfaster (Jul 29, 2014)

*Still can't believe it*

This has to be one of our members best finds of the year. It just goes to show that great desirable bikes can still be found out there. Rob.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 29, 2014)

*Gull*

Very neat add. Thanks for sharing that. I am still lost for words on my Gull find.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 29, 2014)

I would be interested if anyone knows how the frame was constructed in that time. If this is Westfield, maybe Mr. Columbia knows. Aluminum bicycle construction was very much still in its early phases in the pre-war era compared to the advances that took place by the 1950s-60s. There were several methods floating around and some led to cracking/weakness in the aluminum. Cast aluminum was notorious in particular for cracking and sometimes catastrophic failure (even Lambert and AVA had this in the 1970s, let alone manufacturers working with an early development technology before WWII).


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 29, 2014)

*Gull construction*

Good point! The construction of the Gull is unreal. My best guess is that after casting all the joints they machined the ends to accept the tubing. They probably had to heat the tubing to get it onto the cast joints and then drill and pin. The joint connections are flawless, all pieces fit exact with no gap and no raised edges, truly a work of art.  The frame is very springy so It may have also been heat treated. All the joints are cast aluminum and all the frame tubing is hollow aluminum tubes. The way this bike is constructed is genius. The tubing is replaceable if damaged. Just drill out the pins and install a new aluminum tube. But having little or no info about the Gull, all we can do is guess.


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 29, 2014)

Cool bike! Never heard of it before! As far as Aluminum goes, theres a reason Steel won out over Alum! Strength. The ad states "tubular alum, double fastened...wedged and pinned".  Must of been the Sears engineers workin overtime! Ride it this sunday at Cyclone!


----------



## bikiba (Jul 29, 2014)

schwinndoggy said:


> Must of been the Sears engineers workin overtime!




funny!

The bike is super cool, but as someone who had a "seagull" as a highschool mascot... the name is *terrible! *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 29, 2014)

*Great find Joe ......*

What a great bicycle ... thanks for sharing it ... I have a torrington stem like in the ad if you need one ... Frank


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 29, 2014)

*Gull*

Hey Frank!

Thanks man! You have created a monster. I am stoked to have finally had the chance to go on a Cyclone ride. Me and my girl had a blast. I had to borrow a bike from Larock so I could go. After the ride we went to the Pike Bar and had the best Fish&Chips ever known to man. When we arrived back to the house I quickly went on the search for a nice pre-war rider, well I guess I found one that I can't ride. I am still on the search for something exotic that I can ride.


----------



## THE STIG (Jul 29, 2014)

put some tires on and run it


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jul 29, 2014)

Another catalog ad for you -


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 29, 2014)

*Gull*

Thank you for posting that add!!


----------



## RyanPartridge (Jul 29, 2014)

Joe...Frank just told me he'd rather see this bike make its debut poppin' wheelies on the next Strand Cruise! 

Unreal find! Ya'll are making me want to find one of these antique dealios....


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 29, 2014)

*Poppin Wheelies*

Hey Ryan!

I would love to pop some wheelies on my Gull. But it is far too rare to even ride. I am looking for an exotic pre-war cruiser to ride. Possible trade and cash deal. I love this bike but it has to go in good hands.


----------



## rebirthbikes (Jul 29, 2014)

*Wow!!!*

Joe! Now that is by far my favorite Elgin I've ever seen. Absolutely gorgeous and so well preserved. Thank you for sharing with all of us knuckleheads!!!

Cheers!
judd


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 29, 2014)

bike said:


> (I Would Think Long And Hard) before polising or changing anything even if it looks wrong the bike is so rare and that condtion is just crazy
> dont do anything you cant undo
> 
> Great bike!





*Am with Paul on this one.

Joe ... been in this stuff since '82 ... have NEVER seen one 
of these machines 'cept in ads and illustrations.  The non-
streamlined motorbikes, both early, high-pressure tire AND 
balloon era have a very-special place in my heart.

The condition is quite remarkable.  Thanks for sharing.

You are very-fortunate - Joe.*


.................  patric



=========================
=========================


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 29, 2014)

*Gull*

I am happy to be able to share it with you here on the CABE. I am sad to see her go but I am happy that it will go in good hands some day. I have not found the lucky individual to wed my Gull. I will look forward to the day when I find her a good home. Possibly a museum or a very nice building or home with a/c to keep her well preserved.


----------



## Cory (Jul 31, 2014)

This is why I spend way to much time on the cabe 
Thanks so much for posting this.


----------



## sm2501 (Jul 31, 2014)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Well it has been a crazy week replying to PMs and also researching all about this bike. I have found that the stem and bars were not made of aluminum. They used a Torrington stem and Cross brace bars (as per the sales add) I also found out that not all seats were red when these were made. I located a genuine stem and bars. I am going to use some reproduction grips for now until I can find some originals. Everybody wants to know the value of this bike. I honestly have no clue what she is worth. What can we compare this beautiful bike to? It' not spacy like twin bar  and it's not graceful like a Blue Bird. But it is extremely rare and in original un-restored condition, that says a lot about a pre-war aluminum bike. I bought a steel Elgin moto-bike yesterday and all the parts to make a Elgin Gull I can ride. I am getting the frame plated in aluminum. I will post progress pics soon.




My Gull has aluminum cross brace handlebars.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 31, 2014)

sm2501 said:


> My Gull has aluminum cross brace handlebars.
> 
> View attachment 162588




Whoah!
Raising the bar Scott?
Chris


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 31, 2014)

Looks like that may have come via Mike S.. Nice bike! V/r Shawn


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 31, 2014)

*Gull*

Wow!! Right on, finally get to see the correct parts. So it looks like I am only missing the stem and bars. Beautiful Gull!! Do you ride it much? I haven't even cleaned mine.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 31, 2014)

sm2501 said:


> My Gull has aluminum cross brace handlebars.
> 
> View attachment 162588




Oh yeah! Well my Gull has...oh wait, nevermind.


----------

